# I am feeling ready..



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So after shooting about 50 rounds from my rifle of 2 50 grain pyrodex pellets behind a Hornady Sabot and a 240 grain Hornady XTP I am now feeling ready for the muzzleloader hunt. I have noticed that my gun shoots 3 inches high at 100 yards and 3 inches low at 200 yards. 

I have tried the 245 grain powerbelts and I have actually found that they do not even reach out to 200 yards. Anyone else found that the powerbelts loose momentum really fast? 

The XTP's that I am using are .44 caliber XTP's so I wonder if the streamlined design helps it get a little bit more distance. Needless to say I am very confident taking a 200 yard shot on a deer with these XTP's 

Anyone try a chronograph on different muzzleloader rounds? I just find it really misleading that the powerbelt aero tips are advertised as the best muzzleloader bullet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was around 1840fps if memory serves with the XTPs. I haven't crono'd my smokepole loads in a long time. Takes alot of work to get the powder residue off the crony afterwards lol.

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow that puts the Xtp's at about 400 fps slower than your average 150 grain 30-30 load. With 240 grains of expanding hollow point lead I can see how they can be devastating on deer and elk. My groups are actually better than what I can produce with my 30-30 so I feel like I am not moving back a century by using a muzzy...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shooting sabots through a chronograph can be tricky too. They don't always go straight and can inflict serious damage to your screens. Sorry to break it to you Nambaster, but your current muzzy rifle, powder, and bullets are just as modern, if not more so than your 30-30. --------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Your shooting a lot flatter than my 100 grains of 777 w/ 250 grain Hornady bullet.
I'm about 5" high at 100, 3" low at 180 and 10" low at 200.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Your shooting a lot flatter than my 100 grains of 777 w/ 250 grain Hornady bullet.
> I'm about 5" high at 100, 3" low at 180 and 10" low at 200.


It's crazy to think that 20 yards would amount to 7" in additional drop. Its just a testament of how much energy is burning off to get to 200 yards Definitely a max range.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The muzz hunt is a blast! My CVA was shooting 290 Barnes TMZ's 3" high at 100, Zeroed roughly at 150 and 10" low at 200... Definitely feel like I'm lobbing these bullets out there, but once you test your trajectory, you can definitely be pretty accurate with a smoke pole.


----------

